# Piston Converter Compatible with Jr Aaron



## TonyL (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Folks:

I am looking for piston converters compatible with the Jr. Aaron. I don't mind the cartridges - I just prefer the converters. I "assumed" the converters that came with Atrax and Virage were compatible, but the "mouth" of the Berea converter that engages the mouth of the Jr. Aaron feeder is too large.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 12, 2016)

I buy Schmidt K5 converters (usually from Exotic Blanks I think) and they have fit every pen I've tried them in.

Your post reminded me of THIS THREAD in which BradG had a lot of problems getting a converter to fit in his Jr Gent 1 -- I linked to his post where he explained the kit itself was made to a different size than "Universal Converter".

Maybe check with the source of your Jr Aaron kit.


----------



## TonyL (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you. My source was Ed (LOL). Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 12, 2016)

The jr. Aaron seems to have a problem with some converters, it also seems to correlate to the #6 nib.  

The converters that come with the "component sets" will fit, but replacement converters CAN be too large to fit through the nib coupler.  We have a couple solutions, but advertising rules do not allow me to link, here, so I will post the information in the ExoticBlanks corner of IAP!!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f211/fountain-pen-converters-inspected-141786/

Ed


----------



## Jontello (Jul 12, 2016)

Last time I bought the k5 Schmidt converter it did not work. Exotic used to have the Monteverdi converter which works but they have not stocked it for a long time. You can buy that converter at goulet pens. 

Monteverde Clear Ink Cartridge Converter

You have to use the Schmidt converter that comes with the kit,Classic nib used to carry it but I do not see it on their website. I know they are going through changes so hopefully they get it back up. Hope this helps. 

This also goes for the Jr. Morgan pens. The K5 converter does not fit. Use the converters stated above. Hopefully Ed gets something that works with these kits soon.


----------

